# Cherche TUTO installation carte Airport Extreme



## Dr Slips (22 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche un TUTO avec  photos, sur l'installation d'une carte airport extreme dans un Ibook G4.


merci


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

il te reste plus qu'a choisir ta machine


----------



## doojay (22 Février 2005)

Dr Slips a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche un TUTO avec  photos, sur l'installation d'une carte airport extreme dans un Ibook G4.
> 
> ...


Et voilà tu trouvera le guide en PDF  bonne installation


----------



## doojay (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il te reste plus qu'a choisir ta machine


Snifffff c'est pas juste je n'est pas été assez rapide!!


----------



## Dr Slips (22 Février 2005)

Merci merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vous êtes plus rapide que mon ombre!


gracias


----------

